# 19 weeks, kicks VERY low down!...



## Leanne Louise

I'm nearly 19 weeks and my kicks are all really low down just above pubic bone! I can actually see it move when baby kicks! Is it normal to bet is low at this stage?? X


----------



## judge12

Leanne Louise said:


> I'm nearly 19 weeks and my kicks are all really low down just above pubic bone! I can actually see it move when baby kicks! Is it normal to bet is low at this stage?? X

I am 21 weeks and feel baby kick there all the time too.

I hope it's normal, guess maybe our babies like it there more?


----------



## xloulabellex

Thats exactlyyyy where mine kicks! Cos placenta is anterior, i dont feel many in middle of tummy! x x


----------



## Leanne Louise

Oh really, maybe it's just the position there in? Have you had your scan yet, do you know how baby is lying? X


----------



## nlz2468

I wouldnt worry hun im 25weeks tomorrow and still get the odd kicks really low down and some days there above my belly button, depends which way the baby is laying! I went for a 4d scan last week and it showed baby was breech (feet down) hence why i was feeling kicks so low then the next day baby must of turned because he was poking me above belly button! x


----------



## emilliewyn92

I have only just began feeling her move properly, but it is always very low down. My placenta is anterior too so i never feel her in the middle of my tummy! x


----------



## green22

Hi there, I've just popped over from 3rd tri. Im 29 weeks and questioned this with my midwife on Wednesday as the majority of juniors movements are really really low down and I was a little concerned too. She said its perfectly normal, nothing to worry about as baby still has plenty of room to scoot about and he's obviously just comfy down there. So don't worry chick x x x


----------



## mummy2b2010

hi hun just remember some of the movements can be punches too and my baby always has his hands above his head....also when i was pregnant with my DS he was so long that he was head down but also his feet were by his head so his kicks were quicte low...i get low kicks now aswel but also get side ones and high ones so im sure its nothing to worry about, my placenta is at the back so in a normal position too xxx


----------



## Victoriaaa

My movements are always low down there too, i thought it was his feet but turns out his head is burrowed down there with hand :haha: .. sometimes it feels very weird... his feet kick ones are further up. 

Placenta's posterier.


----------



## staralfur

Mine is always down low, too. My doctor was surprised at how low she found her heartbeat at my 24 week appointment. I asked her if it was a bad thing that she's sitting so low, and she said it's actually a GOOD thing. Apparently it helps your uterus grow... or stay strong... or something... I didn't really understand. But it's totally okay!


----------



## liljbabyd

I'm nearly 26 weeks and my baby boy loves to stay down that low. During most of the day he is down low but later towards the evenings he is a lil higher up in my belly.  Don't worry...the baby will move more later.


----------



## VeryHopeful

Totally normal. Baby is constantly flipping around in there and changing positions. Tomorrow you might feel them near your bellybutton. Depends on what baby feels like doing! :thumbup:


----------



## liljbabyd

I love all your tickers...but I can't figure out how to post mine. :-(


----------



## VeryHopeful

liljbabyd said:


> I love all your tickers...but I can't figure out how to post mine. :-(

Go to User CP (it's right next to the Log Out button). Then go to Edit Signature and post your ticker code in there :flower:


----------



## ilove3baby

Mine is always down low too...I get the occasional kick but mostly down low...


----------



## laura_2010

I get kicks low and high and they even swop sides :winkwink:


----------



## babyblog

Mines so low they had to tip me upside down on Monday when I had my scan !


----------

